# Silent Hill



## zodiac (May 25, 2011)

Just want to share my 15 gallon planted tank 

Title: Silent Hill
Size of tank: 15G
Filtration: -Jebo 501 (HOB filter)
Lights: - CFL 2x23w 6500k daylight 
CO2: DIY 
Substrate: Riversand
Hard scape: Petrified Wood Rock
Flora: Elatine orientalis,Giant hair grass,Riccia fluitans
Fauna: neon tetra


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

beautifull


----------



## zodiac (May 25, 2011)

yes. ive watched it  im just trying to get the idea of the "hills" lol..
thanks!


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

Makes me want to buy a smaller tank and all the stuff that goes with it. Silent Hill looks amazing! Good job!


----------



## zodiac (May 25, 2011)

amazon replica : thanks!


----------



## zodiac (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Luckee (Feb 12, 2011)

looks great


----------



## ryguy (Apr 21, 2011)

Good job. Thank you for proving you don't need 55+ gallons to have an attractive setup.:yawinkle:


----------



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

Very nice, but missing something imo... Not sure what..... Perhaps an anubias nana petit on the front right rock?


----------



## zodiac (May 25, 2011)

thanks for the nice compliments


----------



## onatopa (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## zodiac (May 25, 2011)

thanks


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i love chicken tooo!!!


----------



## sam22sam (Jul 9, 2010)

very simple and pleasing scape. 

Elatine orientalis - I have not heard of this foreground plant. It looks like HM. Do you have to trim it to keep it at that height or does it grow like HC?


----------



## waratep (Aug 3, 2011)

so peaceful


----------



## EdCal (Jul 19, 2011)

love it!!!


----------



## GeinerG (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice!! very clean...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looks really really nice, so awesome.
24x12x12 ? i do love the little tanks, shows that people don't need a big tank, and can use a small starter tank to get in to plants and make it look beautifal. have you thought about putting it in a contest?


----------



## eastrandmullet (Oct 5, 2011)

hey! how have you found your Jebo 501? I am interested in getting one... cant decide whether internal or external filter....on the box it says its rated only for a 3 gallon tank..yet it produces an output that could match a 10 gallon?


----------



## jlramir5 (Aug 29, 2011)

what are those tall plants on the left and right side of the tank? it looks awesome


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

Those are giant hairgrass.


----------

